
We are 10x engineers – The real way to spot them - madamdo
https://www.michaelagreiler.com/we-are-10x-engineers/
======
throwaway3627
If you're an engineer, the best way IMHO is to work with other engineers on a
trial basis or tiny project if you can. Interviews are usually of low utility,
especially non-engineers doing the hiring or interviews that don't delve into
real engineering problem-solving. You will develop a better gut sense and know
good engineers when you see them: relentlessly resourceful, picks-up concepts
fast, asks good questions, cleverly pragmatic, anticipating "gotchas" and
hopefully bearable/approachable.

PS: "10x" seems like a buzzword blogger fashion than anything useful.

------
soganess
I do a fair bit of the interviewing for my office and if I hear the phrase 10x
engineer coming out of an applicants mouth, its an insta-rejection(unless they
are joking obviously).

I know it sounds harsh, but I translate self-described 10x engineer as:
egotistical prick who has never been check on their design principles. I'm
looking to grow a team not feed the ego of an individual who literally think
they 10x as good as everyone else.

You can keep the two cents.

------
octosphere
I always thought of 10x engineers as a specific type of engineer that follow
the 10x rule, as detailed and discussed by Grant Cardone in his book `The 10x
rule`. More on that book here: [https://jamesclear.com/book-
summaries/10x-rule](https://jamesclear.com/book-summaries/10x-rule)

> _The 10X Rule says that 1) you should set targets for yourself that are 10X
> greater than what you believe you can achieve and 2) you should take actions
> that are 10X greater than what you believe are necessary to achieve your
> goals. The biggest mistake most people make in life is not setting goals
> high enough. Taking massive action is the only way to fulfill your true
> potential._

~~~
madamdo
Great book. Great read. Thanks for sharing. The 10x wasn't meant that way in
the article though. But, yes that's a better goal to have. Be your own 10x
engineer!

------
taylodl
"10x engineers" do exist but generally-speaking it's not worth the effort to
pursue them because to do so means you're taking your eye off the real
concern: building a 10x _team_. I can tell you from personal experience and
the anecdotes of several of my colleagues that a group of 10x engineers _do
not_ make a 10x team. Often quite the opposite. Remember, it's _teams_ that
deliver software, it's _teams_ your company is depending on. Focus on making
10x teams.

~~~
madamdo
Yes, this!

------
duxup
I feel like the well has been poisoned as far as the "10x engineer" term goes,
maybe from the start.

